# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Tracking Ron Paul ballot access for each state

## John F Kennedy III

I'm starting this thread because I think it is important and I don't think there is a thread about this yet. Please provide info for which states we have access for and which states we still need. Including deadlines and how many signatures we still need, if possible.

I will be doing my own research for this as well and I will update OP as needed. 

I've switched this to BOLD the states that are unconfirmed or need signatures. Since those are most important.

1. Alabama -Has ballot access
2. Alaska- Has ballot access
3. Arizona - Has ballot access
4. Arkansas- Has ballot access
5. California- All generally recognized candidates are automatically granted ballot access.
6. Colorado- Has ballot access
7. Connecticut- Has ballot access
8. Delaware - Has ballot access
9. Florida - Has ballot access
10. Georgia - Has ballot access
11. Hawaii- Has ballot access
12. Idaho - Has ballot access
13. Illinois- Has ballot access
14. Indiana- Has ballot access
15. Iowa - Has ballot access
16. Kansas - Has ballot access
17. Kentucky- Has ballot access
18. Louisiana - Has ballot access
19. Maine- Has ballot access
20. Maryland- Has ballot access
21. Massachusetts - Has ballot access
22. Michigan - Has ballot access
23. Minnesota- Has ballot access
24. Mississippi- Has ballot access
25. Missouri -Has ballot access
*26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.*
27. Nebraska- Has ballot access
28. Nevada - Has ballot access
29. New Hampshire - Has ballot access
*30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.*
31. New Mexico- Has ballot access
32. New York- Has ballot access
33. North Carolina- Has ballot access
*34. North Dakota- Needs ??? signatures by ???*
35. Ohio - Has ballot access
36. Oklahoma - Has ballot access
37. Oregon- Has ballot access
*38. Pennsylvania- Needs 2,000 signatures by Feb. 14th.*
39. Rhode Island - Has ballot access
40. South Carolina- Has ballot access
41. South Dakota- Has ballot access
42. Tennessee - Has ballot access
43. Texas - Has ballot access
*44. Utah- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 15th.*
45. Vermont- Has ballot access
46. Virginia -Has ballot access
47. Washington- Has ballot access
48. West Virginia- Has ballot access
49. Wisconsin- Has ballot access
50. Wyoming -no ballot, county conventions

*DC-  Has ballot access.
American Samoa- Needs ??? signatures by ???
Guam- Needs ??? signatures by ???
Puerto Rico- Has ballot access
Virgin Islands- ??? Signatures by Mar 10th.*

----------


## Uriah

bump

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Thanks.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

This should be a priority.

----------


## garyallen59

He's on the ballot in TN.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> He's on the ballot in TN.


Thank you.

----------


## InTradePro

> *26. Ohio - Has ballot access*


Proof?

----------


## Tinnuhana

No South Carolina? No Florida?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Proof?


I just read it on here that he had access because he got a bunch of small donations, so he didn't need the 1,000 signatures.

I'll try to find it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

In Wyoming there is no such thing as ballot access -- no ballot, county conventions.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> In Wyoming there is no such thing as ballot access -- no ballot, county conventions.


Thank you.

----------


## growburn13

Has ballot access in Louisiana: Filed 12/7/2012

http://www.sos.la.gov/tabid/165/Default.aspx

Home  -> Elections  -> Candidate Information  -> Candidate Database -> Statewide/Multi-Parish -> Presidential Nominee, Republican Party

----------


## tsai3904

He's on the ballot in these states:

Arizona
Georgia
Hawaii
Massachusetts
Oklahoma
Texas

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Has ballot access in Louisiana: Filed 12/7/2012
> 
> http://www.sos.la.gov/tabid/165/Default.aspx
> 
> Home  -> Elections  -> Candidate Information  -> Candidate Database -> Statewide/Multi-Parish -> Presidential Nominee, Republican Party





> He's on the ballot in these states:
> 
> Arizona
> Georgia
> Hawaii
> Massachusetts
> Oklahoma
> Texas


Thank you. Will update.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I just read it on here that he had access because he got a bunch of small donations, so he didn't need the 1,000 signatures.
> 
> I'll try to find it.


Correct, because he got....some huge amount of money all from small donors meeting a threshhold in 20 states or some weird calculus he automatically qualifies under Ohio State Law.

----------


## Uriah

> Correct, because he got....some huge amount of money all from small donors meeting a threshhold in 20 states or some weird calculus he automatically qualifies under Ohio State Law.



I wonder how he did that. He must have a real grassroots movement behind him. Weird.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> In Wyoming there is no such thing as ballot access -- no ballot, county conventions.


 How does that work?

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Thank you.


 Thank _you_ for putting this together.  It is much-needed.

----------


## Uriah

> How does that work?


I'm not exactly sure. I think the delegates are chosen before hand at county conventions. There must be some type of primary vote though. I am unsure.

----------


## tsai3904

Kansas
Michigan
Nevada

----------


## dskalkowski

Can we have this stickied? Very important this stays updated.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> How does that work?


It's kind of complicated.  You can see the Wyoming sub-forum for details.

There's* two meetings* at a local place, the library for my county.  The first is the precinct caucuses.  This year, that will happen between Feb. 9th and 29th; it's up to each county to schedule it.  There, delegates are selected to the county convention (which for most precincts will just be everyone present who wants to go), which will be held in March.  *There, all the precinct delegates choose a delegate to go to National* in Tampa.  Directly.  No more layers.  So that's pretty awesome, actually, for a small but motivated cadre like us RP people.  They also vote on other stuff.  Some additional delegates to National are also chosen at the State Convention.

*The delegates are all unbound* (they can vote for anyone at National), and do not even have to declare a Presidential preference at all if they don't feel like it.  There will be a non-binding Presidential Preference poll at the precinct caucuses in February.  It remains to be seen in what way the MSM will butcher and over-simplify the Wyoming process in their reporting (if they report it at all), but my guess is that whoever wins the preference polls of the most counties will be declared the "winner" of Wyoming in February and that will be that.  actually, rethinking that, my guess is they will ignore Wyoming altogether since our precinct caucuses will not all happen on the same day, and that is just too complex for the MSM to deal with.  But what really determines who Wyoming's delegates will go for at National is the County Conventions and the State Convention.

For the purposes of this thread, take away this: there are no requirements whatsoever for any Presidential candidate.  Louis L'Amour could win it all; it's totally open-ended; no hurdles nor signatures nor registration nor anything

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://ohioforronpaul.com/

Ohio says they are golden, but we may have to wait until Dec 30th to list as filed for ballot access.

----------


## Adrock

Bump for Importance

----------


## tsai3904

DC requires a $5,000 filing fee and 296 signatures by January 4.  Ron Paul has paid the filing fee but hasn't submitted the signatures yet.

Delaware requires 500 signatures by February 24.

We're on the ballot in these states:

Alabama
Idaho

----------


## tsai3904

Rhode Island requires 1,000 signatures by February 2.

----------


## kylejack

I don't believe Ohio is locked in yet. It's just that because of the donations he is eligible to bypass the signatures or something. Doesn't mean he has filed yet, unless we have confirmation?

----------


## eduardo89

> DC requires a $5,000 filing fee and 296 signatures by January 4.  Ron Paul has paid the filing fee but hasn't submitted the signatures yet.
> 
> Delaware requires 500 signatures by February 24.
> 
> We're on the ballot in these states:
> 
> Alabama
> Idaho


The should be easy. Don't know why it hasn't been done yet. 




> Rhode Island requires 1,000 signatures by February 2.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I don't believe Ohio is locked in yet. It's just that because of the donations he is eligible to bypass the signatures or something. Doesn't mean he has filed yet, unless we have confirmation?


As I understand it, he _can't_ file under the grassroots donor signature exemption until Dec 30th.  So no, the filing is not complete in Ohio, and will not be for another week at least.  However, we meet the signature exemption requirement, so there is no reason to worry about Ohio.  We're golden there, we just can't file until Dec 30th.

----------


## kylejack

Ah, okay. Perhaps the OP can list situations such as that as Tentative or Pending, then? Would be nice to have a full picture.

----------


## kylejack

Also, does the campaign need anything? I hope they're putting out the call to their million-man army. I'm assuming they're just paying professional signature collectors to get the signatures?

----------


## tsai3904

> I hope they're putting out the call to their million-man army.


The campaign is not letting the grassroots know about these situations.  In Tennessee, we have one Congressional District where zero supporters (out of three) filed to be delegates because they didn't gather enough signatures and no one here knew about the situation until afterwards.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The campaign is not letting the grassroots know about these situations.  In Tennessee, we have one Congressional District where zero supporters (out of three) filed to be delegates because they didn't gather enough signatures and no one here knew about the situation until afterwards.


We need to get the campaign to let us know about these situations.

----------


## kylejack

> The campaign is not letting the grassroots know about these situations.  In Tennessee, we have one Congressional District where zero supporters (out of three) filed to be delegates because they didn't gather enough signatures and no one here knew about the situation until afterwards.


Absurd. Shouldn't the state coordinator be letting people know about that? Here in Texas a lady named Jean McIver had previously sent state-specific information, such as the 2008 straw poll information. There's a bunch of people that would be happy to get out there and collect signatures or become a precinct chair. We just need the information.

----------


## tsai3904

Yea, they need to keep us informed but they are not.

Look at this post someone made today:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ot-for-14th-CD

They still need signatures in CD 14 in IL.  Who knows if they still need signatures in other CDs.  No one is keeping us up to date on the statuses of these situations.

----------


## McDermit

PA - 2000 sigs (we aim for 10k) Petitioning begins January 24th and filing deadline is Feb 14th.
Source: http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal..._0_18/2012.pdf

Delegates have to collect 250 sigs within the same timeframe.

Petition/candidate packet request forms will eventually be available here: http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal...ormation/12709

PA is kind of a "don't worry about it, we got this!" state. Our grassroots is on top of things. The redistricting messed up some plans and changed the way we need to choose delegates, but we've pretty much got it figured out.

----------


## Working Poor

Get on this

----------


## tsai3904

I'm worried about Maryland delegates.

The deadline to file is January 11 and it doesn't appear that we have enough, although I am not 100% sure.

Here is a current list of people who have filed as delegates:
http://www.elections.state.md.us/ele...spx?office=056

It does not state who each is supporting but if you look at CD 4, only two people have filed.  Even if both are supporting Ron Paul, we'd still be one short in that CD because each CD gets three delegates.

Here are alternate delegates:
http://www.elections.state.md.us/ele...spx?office=057

I hope the campaign is on this and doesn't drop the ball like it did in TN.

----------


## RSLudlum

He has ballot access in South Carolina:
"Ten candidates have filed to compete in the South Carolina Republican primary: Johnson (May 2), Cain, Paul, Pawlenty and Santorum (May 3), Huntsman (June 22), Romney (Sept. 30 +), Perry (Oct. 27), Gingrich (Oct. 28) and Bachmann (Oct. 28 +); Pawlenty has since withdrawn and does not want to appear on the ballot.  (Roemer had filed on April 29 but put a stop payment on his check when it became clear he would not be invited to participate in the May 5 debate).  To participate in the Republican primary, candidates were required to pay $25,000 before May 3, 2011 or $35,000 from May 4 to the filing deadline on November 1, 2011 at 5:00 p.m."

----------


## giovannile07

> I'm worried about Maryland delegates.
> 
> The deadline to file is January 11 and it doesn't appear that we have enough, although I am not 100% sure.
> 
> Here is a current list of people who have filed as delegates:
> http://www.elections.state.md.us/ele...spx?office=056
> 
> It does not state who each is supporting but if you look at CD 4, only two people have filed.  Even if both are supporting Ron Paul, we'd still be one short in that CD because each CD gets three delegates.
> 
> ...


Hmm I wonder if California has a list of delegates for the RNC... I've been trying to look for it. :/

----------


## Joe3113

This is why I made my post about Romney's people saying they have ballot access in all 50 states already.

This should be the no1 priority. Getting on the ballot and getting a full slate of RP committed delegates for people to vote for.

Those are basics that should have been organized already. THe problem is that people always expect that someone else will do it. THEY WONT.

If you want something done you have to do it YOURSELF.

That's why I made NewtExposed.com which is getting 600 uniques a day almost wholly from the early primary states.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> This is why I made my post about Romney's people saying they have ballot access in all 50 states already.
> 
> This should be the no1 priority. Getting on the ballot and getting a full slate of RP committed delegates for people to vote for.
> 
> Those are basics that should have been organized already. THe problem is that people always expect that someone else will do it. THEY WONT.
> 
> If you want something done you have to do it YOURSELF.
> 
> That's why I made NewtExposed.com which is getting 600 uniques a day almost wholly from the early primary states.


Your post inspired this thread

----------


## Joe3113

> Your post inspired this thread


Excellent.

I'd love to do it all myself. Little problem though ...



... I live on the other side of the Pacific Ocean and I'm not American.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Excellent.
> 
> I'd love to do it all myself. Little problem though ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I live on the other side of the Pacific Ocean and I'm not American.


Wow, you're from Australia and you are helping with the American election? How cool is that?

----------


## opinionatedfool

I think joe3113 needs some +reps peoples!

----------


## GHoeberX

Great topic to prevent Gingrich-alike failure!

----------


## tsai3904

> Hmm I wonder if California has a list of delegates for the RNC... I've been trying to look for it. :/


The campaign will have a list of delegates in California that they will submit to the CA Secretary of State.  It may or may not be made public, but since the deadline to file delegates in CA is in May, I wouldn't expect to see anything for the next couple months.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wow, you're from Australia and you are helping with the American election? How cool is that?


To be fair, America's endless global war hurts everybody, including Australia.  Not to take anything away from Joe. Thanks Joe! But the POTUS does affect him almost as much as it affects us.

----------


## giovannile07

> The campaign will have a list of delegates in California that they will submit to the CA Secretary of State.  It may or may not be made public, but since the deadline to file delegates in CA is in May, I wouldn't expect to see anything for the next couple months.


Oh alright, I just volunteered on his site to be a delegate in my district. I need to read up on what a delegate needs to do and everything. Do I have to be a good speaker to become a delegate or just make sure that the Ron Paul voters know that I am the Ron Paul delegate?




> Excellent.
> 
> I'd love to do it all myself. Little problem though ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I live on the other side of the Pacific Ocean and I'm not American.


Damn that's pretty impressive, a lot of effort overseas!

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

Weird request, but can the states list be alphabetized for easier access ?

----------


## robert9712000

here ya go,just copy and paste


*1. Alabama -Has ballot access*
2. Alaska
*3. Arizona - Has ballot access*
4. Arkansas
5. California
6. Colorado
7. Connecticut
*8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
9. Florida - Has ballot access
10. Georgia - Has ballot access
11. Hawaii- Has ballot access
12. Idaho - Has ballot access*
13. Illinois
14. Indiana
*15. Iowa - Has ballot access
16. Kansas - Has ballot access*
17. Kentucky
*18. Louisiana - Has ballot access*
19. Maine
20. Maryland
*21. Massachusetts - Has ballot access
22. Michigan - Has ballot access*
23. Minnesota
24. Mississippi
*25. Missouri -Has ballot access*
26. Montana
27. Nebraska
*28. Nevada - Has ballot access
29. New Hampshire - Has ballot access*
30. New Jersey
31. New Mexico
32. New York
33. North Carolina
34. North Dakota
*35. Ohio - access not official until Dec 30th.
36. Oklahoma - Has ballot access*
37. Oregon
38. Pennsylvania
*39. Rhode Island - 1,000 signatures by Feb 2nd.*
40. South Carolina
41. South Dakota
*42. Tennessee - Has ballot access
43. Texas - Has ballot access*
44. Utah
45. Vermont
*46. Virginia -Has ballot access*
47. Washington
48. West Virginia
49. Wisconsin
*50. Wyoming -no ballot, county conventions*

----------


## shelskov

Don't forget primaries in US Territories. Remember Obama's 57 states gaffe? That's because he was campaigning in them, so that made them "states" to him. Anyway, there are delegates to be won in the Territories, too.

----------


## enoch150

> This is why I made my post about Romney's people saying they have ballot access in all 50 states already.


Romney's spokeswoman actually said "we're the only candidate that's able to actually get on the ballot in every state, at this point." Deceitful and confusing, but future tense was intended. 


Connecticut is easy. On Feb. 10, the Secretary of State will announce a list of "generally and seriously advocated or recognized candidates" that will appear on the ballot. The SoS then notifies the campaigns by mail. It will pretty much be everyone who has been in the debates and has an active campaign.

For those candidates not on the announced list, they have between Feb. 10 and March 2 to collect signatures. Probably 2% of registered Republicans - around 8,500. But Paul absolutely will not have to gather petitions in Connecticut. We didn't have to do it in 2008.

http://www.ct.gov/sots/lib/sots/elec...y_calendar.pdf

----------


## MrTudo

TTT

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Excellent.
> 
> I'd love to do it all myself. Little problem though ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I live on the other side of the Pacific Ocean and I'm not American.


Haha. I have problems too. I don't always have computer access so most of the time I'll have to do this from my phone.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Weird request, but can the states list be alphabetized for easier access ?


Done. Kicked my cousin off the computer so I can update real quick

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Don't forget primaries in US Territories. Remember Obama's 57 states gaffe? That's because he was campaigning in them, so that made them "states" to him. Anyway, there are delegates to be won in the Territories, too.


With the extremely low voter turnouts these Territories are a very easy way of getting delegates with a little organization.

----------


## badger4RP

Just checked Wisconsin. Looks like a committee chooses "persons are generally advocated or recognized by the news media throughout the United States as candidates for the office of president." otherwise 1000 signatures are needed. easy.

http://gab.wi.gov/sites/default/file..._pdf_84386.pdf

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> With the extremely low voter turnouts these Territories are a very easy way of getting delegates with a little organization.


Am I missing any territories? Also if anyone has an update on a state please post it. Thank you.

----------


## Cosakaz

I am in West Virginia and should be able to get a few thousand signatures.  How do I found out how many I am required to get, and who do I report the number of signatures to?

----------


## eduardo89

> Am I missing any territories? Also if anyone has an update on a state please post it. Thank you.


US Virgin Islands, caucus, March 10th (9 delegates)
American Samoa, caucus, March 13th (9 delegates)
Puerto Rico, caucus, March 18th (23 delegates)
Washington DC, primary, April 3rd (19 delegates)

Guam, caucus, date to be announced (9 delegates)
Northern Mariana Islands, caucus, date to be announced (9 delegates)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

So, which states will be the most difficult and maybe need some help?

----------


## cachemaster

Illinois has enough signature, however we are having a final signing event Wednesday the 28th just to be safe.




> The minimum required amount of signatures for each district is 600 and while we have achieved this goal in all of our districts, we would like to file as many valid signatures as possible on January 3rd to make sure no one tries to challenge us.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bumpness

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated. Coming along slowly but surely

----------


## jkr

THIS

NEEDS

TO BE
AT THE 

*TOP*

OF THE

ALL FORUMS

STICKY PLEASE?  please?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I agree with that guy ^^^

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Does anyone know where to find the amount of signatures we need in each state? I'm having a very hard time finding it.

----------


## clint4liberty

In Kentucky Republican Primary a Presidential Candidate needs $ 1,000 registration fee and two signatures.  The delegate situation in 
the Commonwealth is winner take all.  The Presidential Primary is in May and is a closed primary date.  If you wish to register to vote as a Republican by December 31st 2011.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> In Kentucky Republican Primary a Presidential Candidate needs $ 1,000 registration fee and two signatures.  The delegate situation in 
> the Commonwealth is winner take all.  The Presidential Primary is in May and is a closed primary date.  If you wish to register to vote as a Republican by December 31st 2011.


You only need 2 signatures to get on the ballot for the state of Kentucky?

----------


## Barrex

fart/bump

how come that there are so many question marks in original post? There is not that much time left...

----------


## enoch150

If you want a more exact number for CT, it's 1% of registered Republicans, which would be 4,193 by last count. That's only half of what Schiff needed.

But like I said before, Paul will be placed on the ballot automatically without us having to do anything. Thadeus McCotter or Buddy Roemer might have to petition, but no one else. Even those two couldn't start until Feb. 10th.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> fart/bump
> 
> how come that there are so many question marks in original post? There is not that much time left...


Tis a work in progress.

----------


## J_White

lot of work needs to be done !

----------


## GunnyFreedom

North Carolina is not going to be a problem.  The SBoE simply accepts the list of "known candidates" from the GOP Party Chair and puts them on the ballot no fuss no muss.  If we were polling lower than Johnson territory come the 2nd week in February, he could ignore the GOP chair and turn in 10,000 signatures.  I do not foresee the new NCGOP chairman leaving Paul off the list in February...

Sure they don't like Paul, but Robin Hayes knows that the Pauler contingent here would go nuclear, and he was just a couple months ago talking about the Paul Phenomena energizing the youth as salvific for the Republican Party...and this method landed Paul on the NC ballot in 2008 despite a MUCH worse and more corrupted chair.

I don't suspect NC will be an issue, but the deadline is ... Feb 10th?  the sigreq is 10,000 and we only need the sigs if the NCGOP does not recognize Paul as an "active candidate" by the filing deadline.

----------


## Mr. Rapp

Illinois still needs 11,000? January 6th is pretty close

----------


## cachemaster

> Illinois still needs 11,000? January 6th is pretty close


Illinois has enough signatures, just not turned in yet.

http://www.meetup.com/RonPaul-IL/events/45539952/




> Attention Volunteers and Supporters,
> 
> 
> To cap off the success of our state wide Petition Drive for Ron Paul and his delegates, Illinois For Ron Paul is hosting two final petition signing events, December 28th, 2011 at the OHare Oasis on I-294. 
> 
> Volunteers for Ron Pauls Delegates to the Republican National Convention have collected thousands of signatures so far and would like to invite all supporters who have not yet signed to come out to one of these two meet ups and help our candidates get challenge proof.
> 
> The minimum required amount of signatures for each district is 600 and while we have achieved this goal in all of our districts, we would like to file as many valid signatures as possible on January 3rd to make sure no one tries to challenge us.
> 
> Every signature we file helps ensure Ron Paul and his delegate candidates are on the ballot by making it that much more difficult for the establishment to try to kick us off.

----------


## CTRattlesnake

What can i do to help get signatures for CT?

----------


## tsai3904

> What can i do to help get signatures for CT?


Sign up as a volunteer on ronpaul2012.com and if they need help, they will probably contact you.

----------


## nathanielyao

Here are rules for NY: http://www.tompkins-co.org/boe/2012/...ry11292011.pdf

two  ways to qualify:

Nationally
Known
EL §2 -122-b
(3) (b)
Such candidate shall be eligible to appear on the ballot
only if the Republican commissioners of the State
Board of Elections, determines that the person is a
nationally known and recognized candidate and the
candidacy of such person for the party nomination for
president is generally and seriously advocated or
recognized according to reports in the national or state
news media.
Requests must be filed between January 31, 2012 and
February 21, 2012.

OR

Designating
Petition
EL § 2-122-b
(3)(c)
Presidential candidates may file a designating petition
with signatures of 5000 or five percent, whichever is
less, of the enrolled Republicans to appear on the
primary election ballot.
There is no geographic distribution requirement for
signatures as with other statewide petitions.
The first date to sign petitions is January 3, 2012.
Petitions must be filed with the State Board of
Elections from February 6, 2012 to February 9, 2012.

----------


## IRONCLAD

This is great, thanks

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated NC and NY. Thank you.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump for help.

----------


## McDermit

PA is 2000 required sigs... but we aim for 10k, as challenges are common. I posted it a few pages back with sources.

It should also be noted that petitioning doesn't begin until Jan 24th. We don't need people freaking out tomorrow because they haven't signed. Nomination papers aren't evn available yet, but once the process starts, we have only 3 weeks to complete it.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> PA is 2000 required sigs... but we aim for 10k, as challenges are common. I posted it a few pages back with sources.
> 
> It should also be noted that petitioning doesn't begin until Jan 24th. We don't need people freaking out tomorrow because they haven't signed. Nomination papers aren't evn available yet, but once the process starts, we have only 3 weeks to complete it.


Thank you.

----------


## Cosakaz

I'll attempt to call for more information on West Virginia's ballot access tomorrow.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I'll attempt to call for more information on West Virginia's ballot access tomorrow.


I'd really appreciate that.

----------


## McDermit

I don't think sigs are needed for major party candidates in WV... but not certain.

----------


## McDermit

Vermont 

2012 Presidential Election Calendar

January 9
Presidential primary petitions and consent forms for major party candidates shall be filed with the secretary of state not later than 5:00 p.m. (signed by at least 1,000 registered Vermont voters).* 17 V.S.A. §§ 2103(13), 2702, 2353, 2354, 2358*

http://www.vermont-elections.org/201...ry%20Forms.pdf

----------


## McDermit

You can find the info for any state by googling the state name and "board of elections." Some are hard to interpret (caucus states baffle me) but many are pretty clear.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> You can find the info for any state by googling the state name and "board of elections." Some are hard to interpret (caucus states baffle me) but many are pretty clear.


I shall do this tomorrow

----------


## enoch150

> PA is 2000 required sigs... but we aim for 10k, as challenges are common. I posted it a few pages back with sources.
> 
> It should also be noted that petitioning doesn't begin until Jan 24th. We don't need people freaking out tomorrow because they haven't signed. Nomination papers aren't evn available yet, but once the process starts, we have only 3 weeks to complete it.


I agree with this. Rather than just 'PA - 2,000 by Feb. 14', maybe put '2,000 between Jan 24 and Feb 14'. Same for CT: '4,200 between Feb. 10 and March 2'.

No need to panic anyone, or have a million people ask repeatedly where to sign a petition that doesn't exist, yet.

----------


## walt

> THIS
> 
> NEEDS
> 
> TO BE
> AT THE 
> 
> *TOP*
> 
> ...



You'd think that the campaign would have this covered, but you'd definitely have to have a goal of winning to do that.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I agree with this. Rather than just 'PA - 2,000 by Feb. 14', maybe put '2,000 between Jan 24 and Feb 14'. Same for CT: '4,200 between Feb. 10 and March 2'.
> 
> No need to panic anyone, or have a million people ask repeatedly where to sign a petition that doesn't exist, yet.


Good idea.

----------


## McDermit

New Jersey needs 1000 signatures.

Source: http://www.njelections.org/candidate...nts-031611.pdf

----------


## McDermit

Oregon looks like 500 signatures OR a $3500 filing fee by March 6th.

Source: http://www.oregonvotes.org/doc/publi...ing/SEL101.pdf (document is linked from within 2012 candidate info pages on the sec of state website, but 2010 info is included in the actual pdf. Iffy.)

----------


## McDermit

California - shouldn't need sigs, as all "generally recognized candidates" are granted automatic ballot access by the sec of state. These candidates will be announced on or before Feb 6th, so it is something to keep an eye on. 

Source: http://www.sos.ca.gov/elections/2012...ident-2012.pdf

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated. Thank you.

----------


## GHoeberX

> *DC-  Needs 296 signatures by Jan 4th.*


Apparently Ron Paul campaign hasn't filed enough signatures yet to make it to D.C. Ballot and there's *only 5 days left!* Romney is already on the ballot! There are 16 delegates at stake here!

Source: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...g-dc-primary-f

----------


## walt

> Apparently Ron Paul campaign hasn't filed enough signatures yet to make it to D.C. Ballot and there's *only 5 days left!* Romney is already on the ballot! There are 16 delegates at stake here!
> 
> Source: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...g-dc-primary-f


What are they doing with those millions of dollars?

----------


## apex

Indiana says Ballot registration isnt until Jan 11th. 
http://www.in.gov/sos/elections/2395.htm

The declaration of candidacy must be accompanied by a certified petition of nomination signed by at least 4,500 registered voters of the state, including at least 500 registered voters from each of Indiana’s 9 congressional districts.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 20. Maryland- Needs 3,200 signatures by Jan. 11th


Maryland has it's signatures

-t

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Apparently Ron Paul campaign hasn't filed enough signatures yet to make it to D.C. Ballot and there's *only 5 days left!* Romney is already on the ballot! There are 16 delegates at stake here!
> 
> Source: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...g-dc-primary-f


What? I hope he has them and simply hasn't filed yet.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

D.C. people with info?

----------


## tsai3904

> What? I hope he has them and simply hasn't filed yet.


It seems like they have it taken care of but hasn't made it official.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...dc-primary-fo/

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Im a signature waiting to happen in NY, with 10 others if needed.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

Confirming (as some others have posted) that Illinois is good on signatures in all counties, and will be filed on time.

----------


## Melissa

Please update Indiana the deadline is wrong it is January 31 not the Feb date you have

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Please update Indiana the deadline is wrong it is January 31 not the Feb date you have


Thank you.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Confirming (as some others have posted) that Illinois is good on signatures in all counties, and will be filed on time.


Awesome

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Im a signature waiting to happen in NY, with 10 others if needed.


Nice

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> It seems like they have it taken care of but hasn't made it official.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...dc-primary-fo/


Ok cool.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Montana chooses delegates at the State Convention (with a non-binding primary thrown in in June just for extra fun or attention).  The non-binding, basically meaningless straw-poll will quite likely be all the MSM reports on and uses to determine the color to fill in Montana on their map, as shown here http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2012/calendar.html where CNN lists Montana's primary as if it were an actual primary like the ones in South Dakota, California, etc. also happening on June 5th, and completely fails to mention at all the actual event where delegates are chosen: the state convention June 14th-16th.

So, for the real and actual delegate selection process there appear to be no qualifications nor requirements whatsoever for a Presidential candidate.

For the staged show-primary, the qualifications are as follows:

*In order to qualify for the presidential primary ballot, partisan candidates
must submit a declaration and oath. Additionally, candidates not eligible
under the Presidential Primary Matching Payment Account Act must be
nominated on petitions with the verified signatures of at least 500 qualified
electors.
-- http://sos.mt.gov/elections/Archives...d_Petition.pdf

I don't know if Paul qualifies for matching funds (of course he'd refuse them if he did).  Anyway, worst-case scenario 500 signatures are required.  No mention of a deadline.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated. Leaving Mar 12th as deadline until further notice.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

I just spoke with Alan Miller, elections specialist at the Montana Secretary of State's office.  It sounds like Ron would actually have to sign up to get matching funds with the FEC, which is not going to happen, so we will need to get 500 signatures.  These signatures can be started to be collected *immediately*!  The candidate Oath and declaration can't be turned in before Jan 12th, but the signatures can be collected before then.  So basically, we need to get all these 500 signatures collected (probably more like 1000 would be better) and then when the official campaign files their paperwork we can file all the signatures too and be good to go with three months to spare in case any signatures are thrown out!

*The actual deadline for the 500 signatures is March 5th*, by the way, not 12th.

All info is on the web site, see here:
http://sos.mt.gov/Elections/Filing/index.asp
and here:
http://sos.mt.gov/Elections/Filing/I...tion/index.asp

The form all you Montanan signature-gatherers will need to print out is right here:
http://sos.mt.gov/Elections/Archives...e_Gatherer.pdf

Get on it!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

+rep

Let's rock

----------


## John F Kennedy III

It's New Year's eve. Let's get this done.

----------


## Brick-in-the-Wall

So how are we doing?

----------


## lib3rtarian

Latest updates? It's Jan 24th now, and there are many states for which the data is not updated in OP.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

How is NJ doing with ballot access?  I am a signature, if needed, and there are many of us here.

----------


## eduardo89

> How is NJ doing with ballot access?  I am a signature, if needed, and there are many of us here.


Ron Paul New Jersey meetup group:

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Put me and my wife down for signatures if needed in NY

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I haven't updated this in forever...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Ron Paul New Jersey meetup group:


The worst part about that is it's a real photo...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Latest updates? It's Jan 24th now, and there are many states for which the data is not updated in OP.


Do you have info for any of those states?

----------


## JJ2

> Do you have info for any of those states?


I know we made the Illinois ballot.

----------


## bbartlog

Can anyone confirm or deny ballot access for Vermont? The info is here http://vermont-elections.org/soshome.htm (one of the links is to a spreadsheet) but this computer can't open .xls files so I can't currently verify -

----------


## JJ2

> Can anyone confirm or deny ballot access for Vermont? The info is here http://vermont-elections.org/soshome.htm (one of the links is to a spreadsheet) but this computer can't open .xls files so I can't currently verify -


Yes. It's Gingrich, Huntsman, Perry, Paul, Romney, Santorum.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Updated Illinois and Vermont.

----------


## mmadness

*Anyone know the status of Indiana?*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

What happened with Maryland, West Virginia, and Delaware, that's my question.

Also, any Montanans stepping up to get some signatures?  Just 500 needed; you could do it pretty quickly at just one high-traffic event like a football game.

----------


## mmadness

> *8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.*
> *14. Indiana- Needs 4,500 signatures by Jan. 31st.*
> *17. Kentucky- Needs ??? signatures by Jan. 31st.*
> *20. Maryland- Needs 3,200 signatures by Jan. 11th*
> *24. Mississippi- Needs ??? signatures by Jan. 14th.*
> 32. New York- Needs 5,000 signatures by Feb. 9th.
> 33. North Carolina- Needs 10,000 signatures by Feb. 10th.
> *38. Pennsylvania- Needs 2,000 signatures by Feb. 14th.*
> *39. Rhode Island - Needs 1,000 signatures by Feb 2nd.*
> ...


Need info on these now! Especially if Kentucky is by Jan 31st!!

----------


## carterm

Kentucky should be fine if the rules are the same as 2008?

"Candidates gain a place on the ballot either by showing that they are on in at least 20 other state presidential primaries, or by being entitled to receive primary season matching funds, or by submitting 5,000 signatures."
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-on-the-ballot

----------


## rb3b3

guys what the fk man!!!!!!!!!!! are you trying to scare ron paul supporters???????????? we preach that newt and santorum arent on the ballots and the same thing can be said about us?????????? i thought we had superb organization????? wtf is going on?????????????????????????

----------


## mmadness

Well we definitely have passionate supporters - problem is a lot of them are new or are obsessed/excited about straw poll wins, or the latest endorsement, Facebook arguments, or any other thing that has nothing to do with helping get Ron Paul actual votes - either at the convention through delegates, or at the primaries/caucuses.

----------


## rb3b3

> Well we definitely have passionate supporters - problem is a lot of them are new or are obsessed/excited about straw poll wins, or the latest endorsement, Facebook arguments, or any other thing that has nothing to do with helping get Ron Paul actual votes - either at the convention through delegates, or at the primaries/caucuses.


what states is ron not on the ballot in? im from new york so i can help in ny if he isnt on the ballot! just tell me what i have to do! this is embarrassing!

----------


## carterm

bump

----------


## tajitj

I would hope he gets it in all states, he did last time.

----------


## MozoVote

Unless the rules have been changed, Ron doesn't need signatures in NC to be on the primary. He just needs the state GOP chairman to agree he belongs on the ballot.

There was concern in 2008 that Linda Daves would refuse to do this, but she did include Paul, Huckabee, and Alan Keyes as candidates (along with McCain of course.)

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bump

----------


## J. W. Evans

Alright, I don't mean to quintuple post, but I'll post the states as I get the info.

Washington D.C. - Yes - http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...T4aP_blog.html (No Santorum)

West Virginia - Yes - http://www.register-herald.com/local...ballot-in-W-Va (No Santorum?)

----------


## rb3b3

i just read an article here on rpf that states ron paul is on the ballot in all the states, only paul and romney are. so whats going on?

----------


## J. W. Evans

The list in this thread is out-dated, so I'll just keep dumping articles in the meantime,
Also, I wouldn't say all the states, because some states are still up in the air, 


Maryland - Yes - http://marylandforronpaul.com/?p=169

----------


## J. W. Evans

Ohio - Yes - http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/0...n_1199691.html (No Santorum)

Pennsylvania - No worries - Petitioning in PA JUST started last week, and the requirement isn't that big. Paul's not there yet, but he's definitely going to be.

----------


## J. W. Evans

Maine - Yes - It's not exactly an organized system and according to another thread, he's leading in early straw-polls/returns (when only a handful of people vote at a time, straw polls suddenly become accurate for once)

Rhode Island - Not yet - This is a Hellish primary. I'll post more in a different thread.

----------


## mmadness

Updated based on recent posts. Here's what we have left. Please post updates if you have hard proof. Thanks.




> *2. Alaska- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 6. Colorado- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 7. Connecticut- Needs 4,200 signatures by Mar. 2nd
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 23. Minnesota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 24. Mississippi- Needs ??? signatures by Jan. 14th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> ...

----------


## mmadness

Updated based on Indiana and Kentucky threads. *Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *2. Alaska- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 6. Colorado- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 7. Connecticut- Needs 4,200 signatures by Mar. 2nd
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 23. Minnesota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 24. Mississippi- Needs ??? signatures by Jan. 14th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> ...

----------


## libertybrewcity

Wow, 10k in NC or the state chairman needs to agree he belongs on it? That's establishment bs if I've ever seen it.

----------


## skyorbit

SD doesn't need any signitures at all. The Campaign just needs to file before the March Delegate Selection process starts in March. 

We got SD. Don't worry about that.

Tracy

----------


## Kandilynn

Did we miss Mississippi?

----------


## mmadness

Removed South Dakota based on post #151 (thanks Tracy). *Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *2. Alaska- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 6. Colorado- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 7. Connecticut- Needs 4,200 signatures by Mar. 2nd
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 23. Minnesota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 24. Mississippi- Needs ??? signatures by Jan. 14th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> ...

----------


## mmadness

> Did we miss Mississippi?


Did some digging and this is what I found from the Mississippi SOS site. Ron is listed.
http://www.sos.ms.gov/links/election...%20List_AF.pdf

But would feel more comfortable if a RPF from Miss could verify.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## cavalier973

Mississippi: http://msgop.org/index.php/candidates/

"President
 Former Speaker Newt Gingrich, Georgia
 - Campaign website 
Rep. Ron Paul, Texas
 - Campaign website - Official website 
Former Gov. Mitt Romney, Massachusetts
 - Campaign website 
Former Sen. Rick Santorum, Pennsylvania
 - Campaign website 
Note: Other candidates who have since dropped out of the presidential race will also appear on the ballot."

----------


## mmadness

Removed Mississippi based on post #157 (thanks cavalier973). *Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *2. Alaska- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 6. Colorado- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 7. Connecticut- Needs 4,200 signatures by Mar. 2nd
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 23. Minnesota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> ...

----------


## FCArchitect

anyone have the link for New Jersey Delegate sign ups? Im In!

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## mmadness

Removed Rhode Island and Alaska based on Rhode Island thread and Alaskan delegates ChipIn thread. *Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 6. Colorado- Needs ??? signatures by ???.
> 7. Connecticut- Needs 4,200 signatures by Mar. 2nd
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 23. Minnesota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> 31. New Mexico- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 16th.
> ...


*Anyone have updates on New York and North Carolina? These look like they are THIS WEEK!*

----------


## Drex

Is this updated frequently? You still have Colorado as ???, when the caucus was last night

----------


## AjaxPress

The OP is too lazy/incompetent to update the original post with new information.  I'll have to call each secretary of state that hasn't reached the deadline and confirm if PAUL is on the Ballot.

----------


## enoch150

Connecticut announces the list on Feb. 10th. They put any generally recognized candidate on the ballot. The 4,200 signatures are only for people not generally recognized. Paul will be on the ballot in CT without the need for signatures.

Source: http://www.ct.gov/sots/lib/sots/elec...y_calendar.pdf

----------


## mmadness

Removed Colorado and Minnesota because of obviousness (LOL thanks Drex) and Connecticut because of post #164 (thanks enoch150). *Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> 31. New Mexico- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 16th.
> 32. New York- Needs 5,000 signatures by Feb. 9th.
> 33. North Carolina- Needs 10,000 signatures by Feb. 10th. UPDATE: Or need the state GOP chairman to agree he belongs on the ballot (based on 2008 rules). NEEDS CONFIRMATION.
> 34. North Dakota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> ...

----------


## MozoVote

I'm not concerned about North Carolina. It's a key battleground state targeted by both parties. The state chair would open a civil war within the party to deny Paul a spot on the ballot.

Heck they let Alan Keyes on the ballot in 2008. The threshold is not super-high, to persuade the NCGOP to put someone on.

----------


## mmadness

*BUMP for Deleware and Pennsylvania coming up soon!*

Removed Oregon because of this post: http://www.dailypaul.com/212566/misi...omment-2220317
Removed Wisconsin because of this: http://www.wisn.com/r/30125901/detail.html
*Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *4. Arkansas- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 1st.
> 8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> 31. New Mexico- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 16th.
> 32. New York- Needs 5,000 signatures by Feb. 9th.
> 33. North Carolina- Needs 10,000 signatures by Feb. 10th. UPDATE: Or need the state GOP chairman to agree he belongs on the ballot (based on 2008 rules). NEEDS CONFIRMATION.
> 34. North Dakota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> ...

----------


## enoch150

Just making it official: Ron Paul and the three clowns are all on the ballot in Connecticut:

http://www.sots.ct.gov/sots/lib/sots...ary_ballot.pdf

----------


## ichirix

North Carolina: http://www.blueridgenow.com/article/...APN/1202071391
(filed/expected to be approved)

Arkansas: http://www.baxterbulletin.com/articl...sey=nav%7Chead
($25,000 fee/no signature requirement stated)

New Mexico: http://www.wisconsinrapidstribune.co...CFRONTPAGE%7Cs
(on ballot)

----------


## mmadness

> North Carolina: http://www.blueridgenow.com/article/...APN/1202071391
> (filed/expected to be approved)
> 
> Arkansas: http://www.baxterbulletin.com/articl...sey=nav%7Chead
> ($25,000 fee/no signature requirement stated)
> 
> New Mexico: http://www.wisconsinrapidstribune.co...CFRONTPAGE%7Cs
> (on ballot)


Removed NC, Arkansas and NM based on your info. Thanks.
*Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *8. Delaware - Needs 500 signatures by Feb 24th.
> 26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> 32. New York- Needs 5,000 signatures by Feb. 9th.
> 34. North Dakota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 38. Pennsylvania- Needs 2,000 signatures by Feb. 14th. UPDATE: Unofficially on ballot, pending challenges.
> 44. Utah- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 15th.
> 47. Washington- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> ...

----------


## neverseen

900 signatures have been collected for DE.  We will know wed night if he is on the ballot.  I will update you.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

//////

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Anyone from Montana here?  Are you guys on the ball and on track for 500 names?

----------


## ichirix

http://rochesterhomepage.net/fulltext?nxd_id=301452
New York is done.

http://electionsncc.delaware.gov/can...ndidates.shtml
Delaware is done

http://abcnews.go.com/International/...0#.T0qq0_HXGSo
Puerto Rico is done

----------


## mmadness

> http://rochesterhomepage.net/fulltext?nxd_id=301452
> New York is done.
> 
> http://electionsncc.delaware.gov/can...ndidates.shtml
> Delaware is done
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International/...0#.T0qq0_HXGSo
> Puerto Rico is done


Removed New York, Delaware and PR based on your info. Thanks.
*Please post any updates/additional info!*

*STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*



> *26. Montana- Needs 500 signatures by Mar. 12th.
> 27. Nebraska- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 7th.
> 30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
> 34. North Dakota- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 38. Pennsylvania- Needs 2,000 signatures by Feb. 14th. UPDATE: Unofficially on ballot, pending challenges.
> 44. Utah- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 15th.
> 47. Washington- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> 
> American Samoa- Needs ??? signatures by ???
> ...

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Removed New York, Delaware and PR based on your info. Thanks.
> *Please post any updates/additional info!*
> 
> *STILL NEED TO BE COMPLETED/STILL NEED INFORMATION:*


Updated OP. Thank you for your help everyone 

If there are any other updates to be made please post them.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

bump

----------


## ichirix

http://www.ncnewspress.com/topstorie...imary-election

You can take off Nebraska...

and Washington (for obvious reasons)

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> http://www.ncnewspress.com/topstorie...imary-election
> 
> You can take off Nebraska...
> 
> and Washington (for obvious reasons)


Thank you

----------


## John F Kennedy III

No failed states at all? With only 5 states to go

----------


## ichirix

http://www.kxlh.com/news/obama-paul-...ontana-ballot/ 
Montana came through.

Obviously North Dakota already happened.

Pennsylvania should be fine.

And since the 3 island territories vote on Saturday, I'll go on a limb here and assume that everyone is on the ballot.

Utah and New Jersey should be all that is left.

*
30. New Jersey- Needs 1,000 signatures by Apr. 2nd.
38. Pennsylvania- Needs 2,000 signatures by Feb. 14th.
44. Utah- Needs ??? signatures by Mar. 15th.
American Samoa- Needs ??? signatures by ???
Guam- Needs ??? signatures by ???
Virgin Islands- ??? Signatures by Mar 10th.*

----------

